# Where can i get dell india rebate coupons?



## tgpraveen (Apr 12, 2008)

how the heck am i supposed to get them for dell india?

also are there some sites which give them away for free (for dell us they do exist)?


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 12, 2008)

AFAIK no such coupens are provided by Dell India


----------



## aytus (Apr 13, 2008)

not only us .. ive seen coupons available for all countries includin sa , canada , australia.. etc.. on these sites... but unluckly no coupon available for india.. maybe some old dell customers can provide u some .. and if in case  u do find a site .. notify me too. thanks

not only us .. ive seen coupons available for all countries includin sa , canada , australia.. etc.. on these sites... but unluckly no coupon available for india.. maybe some old dell customers can provide u some .. and if in case  u do find a site .. notify me too. thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 13, 2008)

you can do little bargaining with sales person on phone.


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 13, 2008)

a. old dell customers how will they have it  i have a friend who recently bught a lappy. he didnt get anything

b. how much can we bargain on phone. lets say my lappy costs 55k before taxes after some customization around how much can i bargain off.


----------

